# Weird suspension issue



## -Pascal (Dec 11, 2002)

For the last few months I thought we had a bag go bad in the back of the AR, whenever it was parked on level 1 or 2 the left rear would sag all the way down... No issues when parked on 3 or 4 so I figured its just a leak, I'll replace the part. 

... But then the symptoms changed since last week, now its the front left thats sagging when parked on 1 or 2 ... What the?!? :screwy: 

So what now, the left rear _used_ to sag and it stopped... and now its the left front. That rear bag didn't _repair itself_ so what now? Suspension computer? Any input? :what: 

Thanks!


----------



## -Pascal (Dec 11, 2002)

* crickets *

Pretty quiet in here huh. 

The more I think of this the less it feels like a bag issue, no way that rear bag fixed itself and now I can park the car at any level and the rear stays planted if that bag had been leaking. It's gotta be valves, compressor or computer. Sigh.


----------



## ElevatedGaze (Jan 18, 2005)

wish i knew more about it to give you an answer, dealing with my own airride issues


----------



## -Pascal (Dec 11, 2002)

Thanks, I read your thread as well and I'm no help. I'm all good with mechanical / physical failures but I'm clueless when it comes to the allroad electronics, I'm all Volvo in that department. I need to get myself a Vag Com and start digging I think.


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

Wish there was more people in here in general. I know a lot about the AR's but not about the Airride. Wish I could help. I just take it to my repair shop when it is the suspension


----------



## Mr.Timewise (Feb 3, 2010)

Sorry about the hush in here.

Have you tried putting the car in "Jack Mode" overnight? Press the Up and Down level control buttons simultaneously for about 5 seconds prior to turning off the ignition. The air suspension light in the instrument cluster will light up. Repeat to turn off the Jack mode (or just drive the car).

The Jack mode prevents the air suspension controller from re-adjusting the air springs when the car is parked and a small leak is detected. A small leak will lower only the affected corner when the Jack mode is enabled...otherwise the controller repeatedly tries to correct things using the air stored in an accumulator (or release air when the suspension is raised such as when you change a tire)..

Repeat the test at all four ride levels.

If you do need a new air suspension valve distribution block (the Level Control Pressure Sensor G291 is epoxied inside), I've got a brand new one for $250 (shipping within US included). Dealer list price is $540.


----------



## allroad (Jun 27, 2010)

The valves in the distribution block are known to get sticky over time. A non-servicable part, apparently, though I've heard of people lubing them with gun oil. Not something I've yet needed to do so can't recommend it.


----------



## -Pascal (Dec 11, 2002)

Great replies thanks!

I wasn't aware the suspension controller was still active when the car is off. I did hear it release air after turning of a couple times but didn't pay much attention to it.

I'm goin to begin the Jack Mode overnight tests this evening and will report back on the issue. Great help guys, thanks!


----------



## -Pascal (Dec 11, 2002)

All right, I'm really learning a lot from this.

Turns out there IS a leak in the drivers side front bag. The leak is very pronounced on levels 1 and 2 and almost imperceptible on levels 3 and 4. I didn't know the system was active even with the vehicle off, therefore using reserve air from the tank to maintain it level. 

I parked overnight on level 3 with jack mode engaged and sure enough that same bag deflated. Looking under the car it's an OEM piece and I'll just go ahead and replace it.

This car is still bone stock and I don't tend to leave things that way. The dampers are shot on it and I'm going to replace them with Bilsteins from Arnott. At the same time I'm going to replace the two suspect bags with Arnott units. The real question becomes whether I should order a whole set of Gen 2's or not... I'm going to start another thread with a few questions to that regard.

Thanks to all who helped here, cheers. :beer:


----------



## tdiboy4 (Aug 26, 2004)

Yeah , just had the drivers front replaced ( didn't do it in time & sat low from time to time & had to get a motor mount replaced , caused a leak .....another grand ) now THE PASSENGER side is acting up . I'm thinking of investing in the Arnott gen. 2's . No problems W/ the rear tho . Just turned 83K on my '02 AR


----------

